# First day of many blogs !



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I am a new nember to this site ( only a few days ) I live on the slow side of the world where everyone thinks were all fisherman ( although we are not ! ) I recently moved here from ontario 3 years ago now , and it totally sucks dont move to the maritimes haha . Anyhow the one good thing that has come out of moving her is my lovely little mare named Sonya. 

Sonya AKA AfterParty is a paint x qh mare who recently turned 4 years old . She is 14.2hh and has the sweetest personality . She is very much a one person type horse . Sonya and I compete in many shows with this being our first consistant year of showing. I've had Sonya since she was 1 year and 3 months old and have done all her training from the ground up . 

I have an amazing boyfriend in my life that treats me like a princess, I dont think i could find anyone nicer . He is also always a joker and can always make me laugh even at the worst of times . 

My boyfriend and I recently brought a new memeber of the family home , her name is Viva she is a Blue Point Persian . She is a huge ball of fluff and so cuddley . 

I have been riding going on 11 years now and have yet to miss a day in those 11 years. I have done all types of disciplines and owned a few horses but no horse has come close to comparing to Sonya. 

I have already posted photos and this part of my blob in the "new to the community "thread but just thought this was a good place to start a blog that I can update on a daily basis to keep everyone updated ! 

I'd love for comments on photos or just chatting back and forth ! Im a very open honest person and would love to hear from you . 

Now that I've written a novel about myself I'll start my actual blog .

Today im going to ride Sonya , she recently discovered she has butt muscles ( who woulda known :shock so we are really working on slowing her canter down. We have a show this saturday coming up and I think I'm just going to do the w/t classes so she doesnt get to think everytime we are in a big show ring she gets to canter . I rode her saturday and thats when she first realized she can use her butt muscles to go nice and slow , what an amazing feeling ! I'm sure I've bored you guys enough for today the introduction is always the longest 

A few photos to Introduce you guys to my life Sonya , my boyfriend and I , and Viva 

Thanks,
AfterParty


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations on finding such a beautiful girl for a best friend. 

It'll be nice to hear about your stories--there are lots of new members that just kind of lurk, but I'm glad you're going out to share. She's one pretty girl, and let me say, you are absolutely /gorgeous/ and that cat made me LOL.

Welcome!
D.B.


----------

